# Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Mai 2012)

*Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Hi,
ich bin auf der Suchen nach einer guten Möglichkeit meinen Subwoofer vom Boden zu entkoppeln. Der Subwoofer ist dieser hier : MB Quart 310 Aktiv | Hifi-Wiki.de

Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben ?

Im Moment steht der Subwoofer auf Mini-Gummiabsorbern. Ich besitze einen Dielenboden 

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Eine Silikonplatte. Oder eine Gummimatte. Oder du fragst den Schuhmeister nach Sohlen, geht auch. Nimm dann die weicheren. Nur dick muss es sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Vielleicht solche Spikes in Verbindung mit einer Granitplatte, manche schwören auf aufgeschnittene Tennisbälle wobei ich dort eher einen schwammigen Bass sehe


----------



## >ExX< (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Ich würde sagen ein Stück Matratze ist gut, also einfach ein Stück herausschneiden und unter den Subwoofer


----------



## T'PAU (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Also ich würde auch Richtung Spikes tendieren, auch optisch finde ich diese Lösung noch am besten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



T'PAU schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch Richtung Spikes tendieren, auch optisch finde ich diese Lösung noch am besten.



Nutze ich selbst schon seit etlichen Jahren auch wenn es nicht unbedingt die günstigste Lösung ist. Oder man nimmt sich ein Brett mit Schrauben oder Nägeln wenn es low Budget sein soll


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Das mit der Granitplatte habe ich schon öfter gelesen...

Aber nur Spikes auf Holzboden ? Ich dachte immer dass Spikes die Energie abgeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Nein die Aufstandsfläche ist so gering wie quasi eine Stecknadelspitze, das kann keine Schwingungen übertragen. Entweder die Spikes mit Teller oder einer Steinplatte


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

mit spikes koppelt man nicht ab sondern an  am besten ne granitplatte/gehwegplatte und dann noch z.B ne Gummimatte von ner Waschmaschine oder ähnlichers, das mit den halbierten Teenisbällen funktioniert auch, es geht aber auch z.B mit styropor drunter oder kleinen Gummifüßen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> mit spikes koppelt man nicht ab sondern an  am besten ne granitplatte/gehwegplatte und dann noch z.B ne Gummimatte von ner Waschmaschine oder ähnlichers, das mit den halbierten Teenisbällen funktioniert auch, es geht aber auch z.B mit styropor drunter oder kleinen Gummifüßen



Wie bitte soll etwas mehr Schwingungen übertragen wenn es auf 4 Nadelspitzen steht anstatt die Box so auf dem Boden zu belassen? Hatte es über Jahre so betrieben und der Bass war nur im Raum wahrnehmbar


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Für den Laien , warum entkoppelt man den , oder was bringt das ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

So hast quasi nur du was von dem Bass und nicht die ganze Nachbarschaft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Genau 

Das wäre dann diese Lösung oder ?

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## Blutengel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> mit spikes koppelt man nicht ab sondern an  am besten ne granitplatte/gehwegplatte und dann noch z.B ne Gummimatte von ner Waschmaschine oder ähnlichers, das mit den halbierten Teenisbällen funktioniert auch, es geht aber auch z.B mit styropor drunter oder kleinen Gummifüßen


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So schaut das bei mir aus. Ich habe zusätzlich noch eine Beschwerung oben auf dem Sub (22kg wie die Platte darunter). Diese erhöht den Anpressdruck der Spikes nochmals! Das Gehäuse vibriert auch unter hoher Last NICHT. Das Chasis kann im Rahmen frei und unverzerrt laufen. Danken tuts mir den ganzen Aufwand mit einem genialen tiefen und sauberen Bass.​


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Es soll aber auch halbwegs hübsch aussehen und diese schwarzen dicken Platten sind für mein Zimmer ein bisschen ungeeignet...

Aber das Prinzip ist mir nun klar, denke ich !


----------



## Blutengel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Hübsch ist halt auch Ansichtssache  Mir gefällt gerade das kantig kräftige Design des Aufbaues. Außerdem war es mit einem sehr geringen finanziellem Aufwand zu bewerkstelligen. (ca. 20 Euro)

edit:
Außerdem läßt sich die Optik ja entsprechend anpassen! Dem Selberbauer stehen ja da alle Grenzen offen, auch was das Budget angeht.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass deine Lösung nicht hübsch ist. Tut mir leid, wenn das so rübergekommen ist 
Es ist bloß nichts für mich...

Die Grundfläche meines Subwoofer beträgt 390 x 366 mm (Breite x Tiefe). Da finde ich eine Granitplatte besser, denke ich...


----------



## Blutengel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Granit, massiver Schiefer soll auch sehr gut sein,...... im Grunde kannst Du jeden Stein nehmen der Dir von der Optik zusagt. Er muss nur kompakt/ hart/ ohne Risse sein, guter Marmor und solche Dinge. Es gibt massig gut ausschauende Materialien auf dem Markt. Warscheinlich musste Dir ja was auf Maß schneiden lassen, oder Glück haben und was passendes finden.

Sandstein wäre halt ein Beispiel das nicht so dolle für das Anliegen ist ist.


----------



## Star_KillA (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So hast quasi nur du was von dem Bass und nicht die ganze Nachbarschaft


 Also nicht entkoppeln


----------



## Blutengel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Also nicht entkoppeln


 
Doch, klar wird entkoppelt ...... und angekoppelt


----------



## Timsu (3. Juni 2012)

Mein Tipp: geh ins Hifi Forum 
Was hier alles so über an und entkoppeln erzählt wird ...


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

wie wärs denn mit ner dicken silikonplatte. so ab 2cm ?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



Timsu schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: geh ins Hifi Forum
> Was hier alles so über an und entkoppeln erzählt wird ...


 

mein Gott wie schon gesagt ist doch ganz einfach 

weiche Materialien, wie Gummidämpfer, Pucks, halbe Tennisbälle, entkoppeln!

und mit Spikes koppelt man an!


----------



## Per4mance (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

@blackrain: dein sub is aber brutal  is ja größer wie der fernseher


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

@Timsu wie recht du hast .... 

@Blackrain leider falsch  

@Per4mance das nennst du Brutal ?  

@Johnny Erstmal solltest du feststellen was das beste für deine Bude ist, man kann Entkoppeln, Ankoppeln und Dämpfen, 

Mit Spikes kann man Ankoppeln und Entkoppeln, Spitze auf dem boden = Ankoppeln, Lautsprecher auf der Spitze = Entkoppeln ( is aber blöd weil die Kintetische Energie nicht abgeleitet wird und das Eigenschwingungsverhalten von dem Gehäuse begünstigt ) 

GummiPuffer, Tennisbälle und weiche Materialien = Dämpfen !!! 

Harter Boden der nicht mitschwingt = Ankoppeln 
Schwingt der Boden deutlich mit z.b bei Holzdielen dann kommt entweder Entkoppeln oder Dämpfen in Frage. 

Dämpfen wär aber die bessere Variante denn beim Dämpfen wird die Kinetische Energie vom Gehäuse abgeleitet ähnlich wie beim Ankoppeln nur das die Energie nicht in den Boden geleitet wird sondern in Wärme umgewandelt wird z.b bei Gummipuffern. 

So ich hoffe ich hab das jetz bisl aufgeklärt und mit den falschwissen hier schluss gemacht.


Achja das Entkoppeln oder Dämpfen macht man NICHT damit die Nachbarn ruhe haben .... das dient dazu die Kinetische Energie die beim Schwingen entsteht abzuleiten damit das Eigenschwingverhalten des Gehäuse nicht begünstigt wird und dadurch hat man eine deutliche Klangsteigerung. Mit den Nachbarn oder das die untendrunter nix hören hat das absolut garnix zu tun !!!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Mir ging es eigendlich nur um den besagten Sinn, Effekt, usw. was vielleicht schlecht formuliert bzw ausgedrückt war, aber egal ich schreibe hier nix mehr


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*



dfence schrieb:


> @Blackrain leider falsch
> 
> Mit Spikes kann man Ankoppeln und Entkoppeln, Spitze auf dem boden = Ankoppeln, Lautsprecher auf der Spitze = Entkoppeln ( is aber blöd weil die Kintetische Energie nicht abgeleitet wird und das Eigenschwingungsverhalten von dem Gehäuse begünstigt )



tja das ist leider schlicht und ergreifend quatsch, vllt solltest du nochmal im hifi Forum vorbeischauen  ob die spikes die spitze zum lautsprecher nach oben haben oder zum boden spielt absolut keine rolle, Spikes koppeln an 

ich verweise dich mal mal auf folgenden Thread 
Machen Spikes unter Lautsprechern wirklich Sinn?, Lautsprecher - HIFI-FORUM

Post Nummer #9 dürfte für dich interessant sein


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Der erste Treffer bei google liefert den Beweis : av-magazin: Dämpfung und Entkopplung

@ Bl4cKr4iN : Ich glaube dfence hat recht...


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Hach waren die zeite noch schön als es kein Internet und Foren gab, ich hab das früher alles durch Bücher und Zeitschriften gelernt weils einfach das internet in seiner jetzigen Form noch nicht gab 
Das Problem heutzutage ist, geh in nen Forum frag 20 leute und du bekommst mindestens 15 verschiedene aussagen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Auch ich habe alles was ich über Hifi weiß eigentlich durch alte Zeitschriften gelernt


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Gummidämpfer FTW! 
Hab mein Edifier C2 Subwoofer mit der Rohröffnung nach unten auf den Boden mit Gummidämpfern Entkoppelt. Es macht was es soll, und das auch noch sehr gut.


----------



## onslaught (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Beste Entkopplung für Subwoofer !*

Armaflex, 1 cm dick, die Matte etwas kleiner als das Gehäuse schneiden dann sieht mans nichtmal, und abgekoppelt ist.

So kleine Reste bekommt man beim Heizung/Lüftungsbauer.


----------

